# Good´n Evil



## subdiver (28. Dezember 2007)

Nach einigen Versuchen mit Leichtbaugriffen (Procraft Superlite, Corratec Kork, Moosgummi aus dem Baumarkt) 
bin ich wieder bei den Race Face "Good´n Evil"-Griffen gelandet.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen sind das einer der besten MTB-Griffe auf dem Markt  ,
rutschen nicht, dämpfen sehr gut und haben einen Supergrip.

Da kann ich die 50 bis 75 Gramm Mehrgewicht, wenn auch widerwillig, verschmerzen 

Oder habt Ihr einen Vorschlag der die Eigenschaften der "Good´n Evil"
mit dem Gewicht von Leichtbaugriffen vereint ?


----------



## Catsoft (28. Dezember 2007)

Nö, alles was mir fehlt ist die Möglichkeit der Verschraubung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (28. Dezember 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Nö, alles was mir fehlt ist die Möglichkeit der Verschraubung.



Warum das denn ?  
Wenn ich die Good´n Evil mit Haarspray montiere bekomme ich 
sie nur noch mit der wassergefüllten Injektionsspritze ab. 
Bei mir gibt es kein Verdrehen oder Verrutschen im Fahrbetrieb


----------



## Catsoft (28. Dezember 2007)

Mach das 2-3 Mal, dann halte sie nicht mehr...


----------



## soederbohm (28. Dezember 2007)

Also meine Good'n'Evil rutschen wie die Sau! Die sind auf meinem Atlas-Lenker so weit eingeutscht, dass sie an den Bremsen anliegen. Trotz Haarspray und alles Tricks  Werd zur kommenden Saison auf Odis umtteigen. Gibts da irgendwelche besonders guten?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## el Lingo (29. Dezember 2007)

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist Haarspray keine gute Sache, die Griffe zu fixieren. Da braucht nur ein kleiner Tropfen Flüssigkeit drunter zu kommen und schon ist es wie Seife. Ich habe ein paar Jahre auf Bikefestivals für einen Griffhersteller gearbeitet und das beste ist, sie einfach mit Feuerzeug-Benzin aufzuschieben, das verschwindet sehr schnell und ohne Rückstände. Aber noch besser sind einfach Schraubgriffe.


----------



## Sw!tch (29. Dezember 2007)

hab mir bei meinem shop schraubriffe für 4 euro gekauft. werden nur auf einer seite geklemmt(mix aus kunststoff/metall), mit nur einer schraube, haben innen so kleine gumminoppen, haben so ziemlich das gleiche profil wie die spanks oder auch die odi ruffians?..  und sind auf jedenfall leichter als diese.


----------



## SAgent (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich persönlich finde die good n evil den Hammer, die besten Griffe wenn ohne Handschuhe gefahren wird und auch sonst top.
Mit viel Gewalt lassen sie sich bei mir drehen, aber im normalen Gebrauch sitzen sie bombenfest.


----------



## el Lingo (29. Dezember 2007)

Kommt auch stark auf den Lenker an. Ist der richtig glatt wie die alten verchromten Lenker, dann hält er gut.


----------



## subdiver (29. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir sind sie auf einen Syntace Alulenker montiert und da sitzen sie bombenfest.
Selbst mit Gewalt lassen sie sich nicht verdrehen und das auch nach der 4. oder 5. Montage  
Die Griffe wurden mit Haarspray montiert und selbst bei Regenfahrten (auch bei Heckmontage am Auto) 
kam keine Feuchtigkeit darunter.

Vielleicht meint Ihr auf einem Moped zu sitzen und dreht am "Gasgriff"


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (6. Januar 2008)

ich hab die odi ruffian und bin so glücklich, dass ich keine anderen mehr will. der grip ist der hammer und die rückmeldung vom untergrund ist top! dafür kosten sie aber 24 euro. wobei die länger als ne saison halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (25. Februar 2008)

kurze frage: wie habt ihr die good'n'evil montiert? mit der schrift zu euch zeigend oder mit der schrift in fahrtrichtung? mein problem ist, dass die fingerkuppen irgendwann anfangen zu schmerzen, weil sie an dem teil des griffs anpacken, wo keine schrift ist, sondern die heiligenscheine und die teufelchen-gabeln.


----------



## subdiver (26. Februar 2008)

Mit der Schrift zu mir, sonst kann ich ja nicht lesen  
Wie packst Du denn den Griff mit den Fingerkuppen an !?
Für mich immer noch einer der besten Gummigriffe auf dem Markt


----------



## Unrest (26. Februar 2008)

Schrift von mir weg.
Lässt die Heiligenscheine zusammen mit meinen Handschuhen gut dämpfen. =)

Aber wie oben vorgeschlagen: Schraubbare RF Good'n'Evil wären nur geil und quasi sofort gekauft.


----------



## wilson (26. Februar 2008)

Ich fahre z.Z. die Schraubgriffe von RF. Die sind leider nicht sehr gut. Zu dünn und kaum gepolstert. Wenn dann Oury aber auf jeden Fall Schraubgriffe. Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum man sich das mit dem Gemurkse bei Montage und Demontage und dem ewigen Verdrehen antun will. Ists wegen dem Gewicht?


----------



## subdiver (26. Februar 2008)

Ja, wegen dem Gewicht fahre ich nun von Corratec die "Cork Grip" (25 gr.)
mit Haarspray und doppelseitigem Klebeband


----------



## Al_Borland (26. Februar 2008)

hm, jetzt habe ich zwei antworten mit genau gegenteiligen antworten. ich sollte wohl ne umfrage starten... 

ich denke, ich lasse sie so, wie sie momentan sind, und zwar mit der schrift in fahrtrichtung nach vorne. 

danke für eure antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

